# Was habt Ihr,oder würdet Ihr nehmen?



## platfisch7000 (5. November 2006)

Moin Leute!#h 

So, nun ist es soweit.
Ich habe mir auf der Hanseboot ein Angelboot mit Steuerstand gekauft!

Nun besitze ich aus meinen Bellyboat- und Pontonboatzeiten noch ein gutes Echolot,nämlich das Lowrance x 125,mit dem ich auch sehr zufrieden bin!
Nun würde ich mir gerne in nächster Zeit noch einen Kartenplotter zulegen.

Dabei dachte ich entweder an den Lowrace Global Map 3600c
oder an Garmin GPSMAP 172 C!
Wer hat eins dieser Geräte und kann mir dazu etwas sagen (raten)?

Welche Karten sind denn nun am besten ?

-Garmin Map Source
-Nautic Path
-Navionics (Gold)

Weiß Jemand ,ob der Swinger meines Echolotes auch für die Kombinationsgeräte von Lowrance (LMS-334C oder LMS-332C)
passt?
Denn den Swinger wollte ich von dem Händler meines Bootes ,gleicht montieren lassen.
Und wenn ich mich denn vielleicht für ein Kombigerät entscheide
wäre es ja blöd wenn ich nach z.B. einem Halben Jahr den Swinger wieder umbauen lassen muß!
Ich habe immer nicht sehr viel von Kombigeräten gehalten ,aber das Thema scheint sich ganz gut entwickel zu haben.....!?

Also.....
Plotter extra oder nicht,sprich Kombigerät?|evil: 
Was ist die beste Kartensoftware?#c 
Welchen Plotter ?|uhoh: 
Passt mein Swinger auch für andere Geräte?;+ 

Wer mir hier Tip`s geben kann,dem sei gedankt!:l 

MfG Platt000:m


----------



## der Berufsfischer (6. November 2006)

*AW: Was habt Ihr,oder würdet Ihr nehmen?*

.....


----------



## platfisch7000 (6. November 2006)

*AW: Was habt Ihr,oder würdet Ihr nehmen?*

Hallo!

@Berufsfischer
Das ist bestimmt eine gute Sache,mit dem Laptop und währe bei mir wohl auch erste Wahl,wenn es ginge!
Aber wie ich schon schrieb,es ist ein offenes Boot mit Steuerstand.
Also bräuchte ich ja einen Wasserfesten Laptop und dann wüsste ich nicht wo ich den hin stellen sollte,denn ein Laptop bräuchte zu viel Platz für einen Steuerstand!

Mich würde aber trozdem mal interressieren was Du da für ein Programm genommen hast und was Programm und Antenne im Einzelnen gekostet haben?

MfG Plattfisch!


----------



## Samyber (6. November 2006)

*AW: Was habt Ihr,oder würdet Ihr nehmen?*

Interessanter Threat!!
Das gleiche Prob. habe ich auch und auch noch das gleiche Echolot!!:q 

Also ich tendiere seit der Hanseboot zu folgendem Gerät:
Geonav 4 GIPSY 

Vorteil man kann es auch noch zur Straßennavi gebrauchen!#6 

Mal sehen was hier noch kommt, ich lese mit!!#6


----------



## platfisch7000 (6. November 2006)

*AW: Was habt Ihr,oder würdet Ihr nehmen?*

@Samyber

Ich habe das von Dir benannte  Gerät auch schon in einer meiner Mitbringsel (Kataloge) gesehen!
Da werde ich mal Morgen oder so nochmal nachforschen,was Du Dir ausgesucht hast!
Warum bist Du auf dieses Gerät gekommen?
Welche Softwarekarten frisst der Apparat?

Hoffendlich bekommen wir hier noch ein paar Tip`s ...?...!

Gruß Plattfisch!


----------



## der Berufsfischer (6. November 2006)

*AW: Was habt Ihr,oder würdet Ihr nehmen?*

.....


----------



## Samyber (6. November 2006)

*AW: Was habt Ihr,oder würdet Ihr nehmen?*

Da ich noch ein Ruderboot besitze sollte der Plotter/GPS ein Handgerät sein, so kann ich es auf beiden Booten nutzen!|uhoh: :k 

(übrigens kann dann das Magellan Sportrak Color weg !)

Es scheint von der Bedienung sehr einfach zu sein und hat ein schön großes Display, naja und nebenbei auch noch Straßennavi, kann man ja auch mal gebrauchen!:q 

busse-yachtshop


----------



## Samyber (7. November 2006)

*AW: Was habt Ihr,oder würdet Ihr nehmen?*

Falk,
das steht oben in meinem Beitrag:
Magellan Sportrack Color !:m


----------



## Dorschgreifer (7. November 2006)

*AW: Was habt Ihr,oder würdet Ihr nehmen?*



platfisch7000 schrieb:


> Moin Leute!#h
> 
> So, nun ist es soweit.
> Ich habe mir auf der Hanseboot ein Angelboot mit Steuerstand gekauft!
> ...


 
Moin moin,

nun bin ich ja platt...., Du hast es tatsächlich geschaft?! Welches Boot hast Du Dir denn gekauft?


----------



## dat_geit (7. November 2006)

*AW: Was habt Ihr,oder würdet Ihr nehmen?*

Ich würde die Kombination von Laptop oder HomePC, so wie einem günstigen Pocket PC oder Palmtop empfehlen.
Den PPC steckste in ein wasserdichtes Beutelchen, dann schwimmt der sogar und die Karten kannste je nach Einsatzgebiet mit dem PC oder Lappi vorinstallieren.
Das funzt prima.
Vor allem ist das günstiger wie die Hardwaregebundene Lösung.

Falls du Interesse hast nenne ich dir gerne die enstprechenden Programme und deren mögliche Kartensätze für See.

Greetz Andy


----------



## dat_geit (7. November 2006)

*AW: Was habt Ihr,oder würdet Ihr nehmen?*

Oder noch besser, wir machen das mal bei einem persönlichen Termin, dann kannste dir das anschauen.

Schau mal hier, upload zu GPS Geräten ist null Problemo aber mit nem PPC nicht mehr nötig.
Die Kombination ist unschlagbar vielseitig.

http://www.busse-yachtshop.de/index.html


----------



## Lachsy (7. November 2006)

*AW: Was habt Ihr,oder würdet Ihr nehmen?*

Vieleicht mal grundsätzlich.
einsetzen lassen sich sowohl Notebooks (obwohl die festplatte dumpfe stösse nicht mag ) als auch PDA

Software gibt es reichlich und für jeden geldbeutel

Fürs notebook 
Offshore navigator , in der neuen version heisst er Chart navigator in standart und pro version 
Navichart

zum PDA mit GPS
Memory map 
Poket navigator
OziExplorer (hier können selbst karten erstellt werden)
und andere

bei allen programmen sind die Seekarten extra zu kaufen. und meist nur für ein teil seegebiet. zb beim offshore "kiel und rumd um Fünen" usw.

Das PDA mit GPS kann man in einem UW-pack stecken und gut ist. oder halt in einem Pariser verfrachten , ist billiger 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Amerika1110 (7. November 2006)

*AW: Was habt Ihr,oder würdet Ihr nehmen?*

Also ich nutze die Kombination aus portablen Echolot und PDA.
Habe dazu den Saugnapf des Schwanenhalses des PDA auf die Transport-Box des Echolotes gesetzt. Über einen selbsgebauten Adapter stelle ich die Stromverbindung zur Gelbatterie des Echolotes her.
Über den PDA kommt eine wasserdichte Schutzhülle und schon habe ich GPS und Echolot auf einen Blick und kann den PDA auch zur Straßennavigation gebrauchen.
Als Software nutze ich OziExplorer auf PC und PDA. Kann das Kartenmaterial und Hotspots am großen Bildschirm vorbereiten und auf den PDA übertagen.
Habe bisher gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

Gruß

Ralf


----------



## dat_geit (7. November 2006)

*AW: Was habt Ihr,oder würdet Ihr nehmen?*

@Amerika1110+Lachsy

|good:

So wird da ein Schuh draus!!!!!!!


----------



## platfisch7000 (7. November 2006)

*AW: Was habt Ihr,oder würdet Ihr nehmen?*

@all

Mhhhmmm!;+ 
Nun ja,also tendieren ja viele so zum Laptop,wenn ich das richtig verstehe!|kopfkrat 
Da ich Neubootsbesitzer  (|supergri )  bin ,beschäftige ich mich erst seit kurzem mit dem Thema Plotter!
Könntet Ihr für Leute die da nicht so ganz auf dem Laufendem sind
(also mir z.B.) einiges erklähren?|uhoh: 
Ein Notebook und nen Laptop kenne ich!:q 
Ein Pocket PC oder Palmtop schon nicht mehr so......#c 
....und was ein PDA,oder ein JPS ist,dass weiß ich leider nicht!#q 

Wenn ich mir nun einen Laptop kaufe und so eine GPS Antenne,
dann muß ich mir also noch ein Seekartenprogram und eine Karte (Kartenbezirk) kaufen?
Oder wie ist das?|kopfkrat 


(Laptop könnte man ja auch noch für andere Sachen gebrauchen und man könnte in der Wohnstube seine Wegpunkte setzen,was bei meinen Favorieten schwierig werden dürfte!
Ich bestimmt nicht schlecht!Aber auf einem offenem Boot,ich weiß nicht so recht?!)


Ich habe Garmin Atlantic Blue Chart,könnte ich dieses Programm hierfür irgendwie nutzen?


Wenn ich ansonsten an meiner ersten Vorstellung festhalten sollte ,was sind denn nun die besten Kartenmodule?

@Dorschgreifer
So ein  Boot ist auf Deinem Benutzerbild,wie ich es mir gekauft habe!
(Solltest Du es nicht erkennen,da das Bild recht klein ist,dann gehe aus Deiner Haustür ca 10 Meter links rum und öffne Deine Garage!):q :q :q 


Ich habe mir ein Komplettpacket zusammenstellen lassen:
Boot-------------Terhi Nordic 6020 C|rolleyes 
Außenborder------Honda 30 PS LRTU|rolleyes 
Trailer------------Harbeck 650 M|rolleyes 

Plattfisch|wavey:


----------



## Dorschgreifer (8. November 2006)

*AW: Was habt Ihr,oder würdet Ihr nehmen?*



platfisch7000 schrieb:


> @Dorschgreifer
> So ein Boot ist auf Deinem Benutzerbild,wie ich es mir gekauft habe!
> (Solltest Du es nicht erkennen,da das Bild recht klein ist,dann gehe aus Deiner Haustür ca 10 Meter links rum und öffne Deine Garage!):q :q :q
> Plattfisch|wavey:


 
Muahhh,

tolle Antwort, na dann willkommen im Terhi-Club.:l Dann können wir ja demnächst mal die Dorsche umzingeln fahren.#h


----------



## platfisch7000 (12. November 2006)

*AW: Was habt Ihr,oder würdet Ihr nehmen?*

Hallo!
Kann mir sonst noch einer weiterhelfen,oder kennt diese Geräte?

Platt000


----------



## Lachsy (12. November 2006)

*AW: Was habt Ihr,oder würdet Ihr nehmen?*



platfisch7000 schrieb:


> Ein Pocket PC oder Palmtop schon nicht mehr so......#c
> ....und was ein PDA,oder ein JPS ist,dass weiß ich leider nicht!#q



Ein PDA (Personal Digital Assistant )ist ein kleiner PC im handtaschenformat. 
JPS soll wohl GPS heissen  Global Positioning System

Ein guter PDA schlägt schon mal mit ü 300 € zu buche mit Navigation fürs Auto. 
Hier würde ich ein PDA mit intregierten GPS empfehlen, der die antenne eingebaut hat, und nicht extra aufgeklabt werden muss. Ist aber geschmacksache
Jetzt würde Seekartensofware dazukommen, Ca 59 € und Seekarten, je nach Gebiet zwischen 90 und 150 € . Für die Seenavigation würde ich dann zusätzlich eine Speicherkarte von 512 MB bzw  1 GB dazukaufen, wären nochmal 30 €

So wären beiden sachen abgedeckt, See und Strasse. 

Nebenbei kann ein PDA auch ins internet, wenn ein Wlan zb im hafen vorhanden ist, MP3 hören und vieles mehr
Dies nur zum verständnis was ein PDA ist 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## ollidi (12. November 2006)

*AW: Was habt Ihr,oder würdet Ihr nehmen?*

Als Laptop würde es für den Einsatz auf dem Boot nur das hier geben: Toughbook 
Das ist nicht das günstigste, aber damit kannst Du sogar Fussball spielen und es unter der Dusche benutzen.

Die Garmin Blue Chart Atlantic kannst Du zur Navi mit einem Laptop wohl eher nicht benutzen. Damit kannst Du nur Kartenabschnitte auf das Garmin direkt übertragen. Die Seekarten von Garmin sind aber genialst. 

Wenn Du Wegpunkte auf dem Laptop erstellen willst, kannst Du das ja auch mit der Blue Chart machen und dann diese Wegpunkte/Tracks/Routen mit der MapSource Software auf das Garmin direkt übertragen. 
Falls Du Google Earth installiert haben solltest, kannst Du Dir die Wegpunkte u.s.w. aus MapSource heraus sogar darin anzeigen lassen. Ist eine nette Spielerei. :m


----------



## Ralf-He (13. November 2006)

*AW: Was habt Ihr,oder würdet Ihr nehmen?*

Moin,
ich kann nur wärmstens das Garmin GPSmap 276c empfehlen. Nutze es selber für Boot, Auto und Motorrad - einfach nur geil. Vielleicht nicht das billigste, aber fast eine eierlegende Wolmilchsau.
Gruß
Ralf


----------



## platfisch7000 (13. November 2006)

*AW: Was habt Ihr,oder würdet Ihr nehmen?*

Aha!
Schon mal vielen Dank!


----------



## Ralf-He (14. November 2006)

*AW: Was habt Ihr,oder würdet Ihr nehmen?*



Ralf-He schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich kann nur wärmstens das Garmin GPSmap 276c empfehlen. Nutze es selber für Boot, Auto und Motorrad - einfach nur geil. Vielleicht nicht das billigste, aber fast eine eierlegende Wolmilchsau.
> Gruß
> Ralf


 
Moin,

"mad" will gerade seins verkaufen.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## MFT Sutje (14. November 2006)

*AW: Was habt Ihr,oder würdet Ihr nehmen?*

@Ralf-He,
was will er denn dafür haben?
Kannst ja mal ne PM schicken.


----------



## Ralf-He (14. November 2006)

*AW: Was habt Ihr,oder würdet Ihr nehmen?*

Frag ihn am besten selbst. Siehe hier:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=1352808#post1352808

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## platfisch7000 (15. November 2006)

*AW: Was habt Ihr,oder würdet Ihr nehmen?*

Hallo!
Also der Preis von mad ist mir zuviel für ein gebrauchtes gerät,wo die Garantie bald um ist und ich mir dann eh noch eine Seekarte kaufen müßte!

Toughbook habe ich mich drüber infomiert,aber mit ca 4400 Euro
ist das nun wirklich nix für mich,denn ich habe mir ja gerade ein Boot gekauft und bin nur ein Handwerker der schon seit 9 Jahren für dieses Boot sparte!

Aber Danke für die Vorschläge!

Plattfisch!


----------



## ollidi (15. November 2006)

*AW: Was habt Ihr,oder würdet Ihr nehmen?*

Der Preis ist heftig. Das stimmt wohl. 
Ich wüsste auch nicht, wo es die Toughbooks gebraucht gibt, da Panasonic die Geräte direkt ohne Gross- und Zwischenhändler vertreibt.
Hast Du denn schon mal bei eBay gesucht? Jetzt nicht unbedingt nach einem Toughbook, sondern auch nach anderen Geräten.


----------



## platfisch7000 (16. November 2006)

*AW: Was habt Ihr,oder würdet Ihr nehmen?*



ollidi schrieb:


> Der Preis ist heftig. Das stimmt wohl.
> Ich wüsste auch nicht, wo es die Toughbooks gebraucht gibt, da Panasonic die Geräte direkt ohne Gross- und Zwischenhändler vertreibt.
> Hast Du denn schon mal bei eBay gesucht? Jetzt nicht unbedingt nach einem Toughbook, sondern auch nach anderen Geräten.



Moin!
Also ich habe Deinen Link benutzt und mir die seite angesehen!
Dann habe ich noch ein wenig danach gegooglet!

Bei ebay schaue ich regelmäßig nach den von mir benannten Geräten (Garmin und Lowrance)
Aber die Auswahl ist nicht doll!
Nun gucke ich dort auch immer nach Notebooks,Laptops und PAD`s

Mein Boot ist noch beim Händler und wird montiert.
Morgen bringe ich mein Echolot zur montage hin!
Erst wenn ich das Boot habe werde ich wohl entscheiden können ,ob dort überhaupt ein Laptop,erschütterungsgedämmt,trocken und dann noch ablesbar,platz findet!
Das beste wäre es natürlich aber ich denke die Chancen stehen schlecht!
Da es eben offen ist,komme ich irgendwie nicht von den Festen-Plottermodellen weg!
Naja mal sehen..............werden mal bei ebay nach dem Toughbook sehen!

Plattfisch!


----------



## platfisch7000 (16. November 2006)

*AW: Was habt Ihr,oder würdet Ihr nehmen?*

Hi !
Also da sind einige Toughbook`s bei ebay nur leider stimmen diese CF-74 oder CF-48 nicht!
Also ich meine Die Typennummern sind andere!
das liegt wohl da dran,das bei ebay ebe die älteren Auslaufmodelle sind!

WAS MÜSSTE DENN Ein LAPTOP (TOOUGHBOOK) FÜR MINDESTANFORDERUNGEN HABEN,für meine Zwecke?
Also wieviel GHz oder Mhz?
Arbeitsspeicher?
Wieviel GB Festplatte ...usw....usw ?

Plattfisch!


----------



## Lachsy (16. November 2006)

*AW: Was habt Ihr,oder würdet Ihr nehmen?*

Was nun ein Notebook oder ein PDA ?
Bei 1.2.3 bekommste gebrauchte Toughbook bis 1,6 GHz ab 420 €
die reichen zur navigation voll und ganz, andere sachen kannste damit auch noch machen.

Jetzt kannste hochrechnen
Betriebsystem 120 €
GPS-mouse 80 €
Software Seekartennavigation 90 -150 €
Seekarten je gebiet 80-150 €

beachten solltes du die akku leistung, 2 std usw sind zu knapp. 
Stromversorgung übers Boot , kann zu komplikationen führen, da nie konstante Volt zahl geliefert wird, und dein Notebook einfach mal ausgehn kann. Haben wir mit unserem notebook schon erlebt. Da unser kein eigenes Akku hat, sondern ein Subnotebook ist.

mfg Lachsy


----------



## platfisch7000 (17. November 2006)

*AW: Was habt Ihr,oder würdet Ihr nehmen?*

Moin!

also mit 920 Teuro wird alles gut:m 

Also ,ich war heute bei meinem Boot (Händler)
Viel Platz ist dort wirklich nicht für einen Laptop .
Ich hatte schon probleme mein Echolot unter zu bringen!
Das liegt nicht da dran,das der Steuerstand zu klein ist (vom Boot Terhi Nordic 6020)  sondern
zwischen Lenkrad und Windschutzscheibe ist eine art Handschuhfach (so will ich das mal nennen).
Dieses Fach hat eine Plexiglasscheibe als Deckel und im Fach,also unter der Scheibe sind Drehzahlmesser und Trimmanzeige angebracht!
Es war also schwer eine Stelle für das Echolot zu finden so das ich die anzeigen noch sehe und die Klappe auf kriege.
Laptop passt da hin verdeckt aber wieder die Klappe und die Anzeigen!
Ist schwer zu erklähren.


----------



## platfisch7000 (17. November 2006)

*AW: Was habt Ihr,oder würdet Ihr nehmen?*

@Lachsy
Ich meine Laptop!
PDA habe ich nun auch Info`s eingeholt (seit dem ich weiß worum es geht) LOL)

Subnotebook was ist das wieder für eins?
Werde ich gleich mal ebay und Google fragen!
Aber Du hast ja auch Führerhaus!

MfG Plattfisch!


----------



## platfisch7000 (17. November 2006)

*AW: Was habt Ihr,oder würdet Ihr nehmen?*

@Lachsy
Zum Strom!
ich habe eine sehr groß gewählte Starterbatterie (auch 12 Volt Steckdose am Steuerstand)
Zusatzlich werde ich 2Stk 38 Ah Gelakkus an Bord haben (für meinen E-Motor oder Kühlbox!


----------



## Lachsy (17. November 2006)

*AW: Was habt Ihr,oder würdet Ihr nehmen?*

ein notebook ohne eigenes Akku ist unser subnotebook.
JA wir haben eine kajütte. Das notebook wurde so angebracht und aufgebaut das es stöße und schläge verkraftet bzw garnicht abbekommen hat. Trotzdem war es nicht das ware für uns.

wir haben jetzt ein normalen kartenplotter drin

Als reservere tut ein PDA seine arbeit und mein sportrack Color. Die beide über 12 Volt zigarettenanschluss versorgt werden.

Beim PDA hab ich doch schon gesagt ein "pariser drüber" und es ist wasserdicht 

mfg Lachsy


----------

